# Is your Career in your City?



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Where is your career? Is it in your city, or do you work in another city?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Do you mean if a person works in a major city, say Chicago, but lives in a Chicago suburb then they work in another city? Or do we assume the Chicago metropolitan area. One could work in the same city and have a much longer drive than say a guy who lives just outside the city limits and walks across the road into that city to work.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I think that depends on your city. In my city, outside the city is outside the city. The suburbs are within the city limits. In some older metropolitan areas, such as the one you mention, the core is the city and most people live in satellite cities that cluster around the core.

I guess it depends on whether you consider yourself to live and work in Chicago, or not.

Me, my career and my home are in my native city.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm even more confused now.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

GreenMamba said:


> I'm even more confused now.


I think what he's getting at is "Do you commute to a different city for work?".

I, for instance, both live and work in Vancouver propper, but some of my coworkers commute in from Surrey (a city nearby).


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

perhaps a better question might be, How far do you travel from home to work? Anyway, for me it is 16 miles and I live in a different municipality (covers city, town, village, township, etc) than the one I work in.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

> Is your Career in your City?
> Where is your career?


In my city; I´m pretty sure that´s where I left it last time.

............ well, as a matter of fact, I´ve always had/have long-lasting jobs in this, the capital of my country, and often interesting and OK ones, but to call it straighforward a "career" (singular, even) would be a bit overblown/uncharacteristic.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I work in the city, man.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I am now retired. I live in Fairfax, Virginia and I use to work in Washington, DC.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I live 10 to 15 minutes by bicycle from work.
My career is in my city, although "career" is kind of a big word for what I do, as is "city" for the place I live...


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Jos said:


> I live 10 to 15 minutes by bicycle from work.
> My career is in my city, although "career" is kind of a big word for what I do, as is "city" for the place I live...


Is your odd job in your hamlet?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

From 1984 until 2012 I have worked for a multinational company. My work places in the Netherlands were Amsterdam and The Hague, and both cases I commuted (30-90 min one way). While working for 3,5 years in Singapore, I lived in Singapore (duh), although still with a 45 min commute. While working in Rouen, France I lived in Rouen, and again with a 30-45 min commute. Since mid 2012 the wife and I run an art gallery in Kampen, which reduces the commuting to a descent down the stairs. more like 30-45 seconds.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Currently I super-commute weekly 700 km from Calgary to my job in Northern Alberta.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a 30- to 60-minute commute, depending on traffic. The commute is a big part of me getting back into classical music; I finally had time to sit and listen to things I never had time for before. Plus, my wife isn't in the car with me, so I can listen to Boulez, Ives, Norgard, and all those other guys she has pretty much banned from my house.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

arpeggio said:


> I am now retired. I live in Fairfax, Virginia and I use to work in Washington, DC.


Bless you. That DC commute is murder.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

brotagonist said:


> Where is your career? Is it in your city, or do you work in another city?


Confused, like many others here.

I mean, there are people who have a job in one town, that far enough away from home they keep a pied a terre in the location of the workplace and drive / train / fly "home" on weekends.

City limits or no, I think (it is a guess) is this is more or less about "What is your commute time to work?"

I'd call what my work was a trade, teaching piano, accompanying choral ensembles, instrumentalists, etc. That was something I always plied from my home base, that always in a major metropolitan area and near enough its center ("suburb," even, is near as alien to me as "Mars.") and people came to my home studio, or I traveled (public,) with very few exceptions, never far or long using public transport.

Unless you're just stuck with it for any number of reasons, I can not imagine what is the worth of a living place hours a day -- each direction -- away from your job.

One third of the day is sleep (or thereabouts, already a tragic waste to some of us); one-third is work, and to have any significant part of the 'free' third occupied with mere travel to and from that job... well, what free time is left for 'just life?'


----------



## GhenghisKhan (Dec 25, 2014)

In the same metropolitan area, just not in the same municipality. 

I had to travel between 1 and 2 hours commute everyday for the past jobs I had.

But when I was in the army, I would sometime drive 3 hours to wherever the army sent me for training during the week 
and I would drive back 3 hours back to my home city during weekend leaves and many other folks did that too.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I live and work in the same city, my 45 minutes commute is half by train half walking.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Jos said:


> I live 10 to 15 minutes by bicycle from work.
> My career is in my city, although "career" is kind of a big word for what I do, as is "city" for the place I live...


Dorpje? __________________


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I had to look up the word "hamlet" (what on earth could Shakespeare have to do with my job, were my first thoughts...)
Eindhoven is a merge of five "dorpjes" , 250 thousand inhabitants. 5th city of the Netherlands, but it still has the "dorpje"-feeling.
I even had a tractor for years, parked in front of my house........


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2015)

I work in my town...a five minute drive or about an 8 minute bike ride.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I used to have a 15 mile commute but last year took a new position that is 3 blocks from my home. Can't beat the commute, but the rest of the job isn't working out and I am looking again, and trying to decide how far the commute should be.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Years ago I worked half a mile from where I lived and would walk. One time I was running late and drove to work, then when I got off work, by habit I walked home only to see my car missing and realized what I had done.:lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My career consists of waking up and seeing if my pension check has bee electronically deposited in my account.

It's a tough life but SOMEBODY'S got to do it!!


----------

